# DVC Trades



## PortableTech (Apr 6, 2009)

Greetings DVC Tuggers,

I had some questions, so I decided to venture out of my home in the HGVC board and come visit all you wonderful mouse eared folks.  I had considered using HGVC to trade through RCI for a little Disney trip, but have learned that RCI/DVC does not do trades for less than 1 week.  That being said, some of the stuff I have read hear seems to indicate that DVC owners can use their points on less than a week.

If I were to find willing DVC Owner, I assume there would be nothing preventing me from renting or arranging a trade for some of my HGVC points, or combination of the two, and get less than a week period in exchange?  I assume that by using this method I would not have to pay an RCI Exchange Fee, but I assume I would still have to pay The Big Mouse his $95 I am not a cool DVC owner fee.

Is what I am thinking correct here?  Thanks for any thoughts or comments on the situation.

Doug


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 6, 2009)

No $95 charge for DVC owners and their guests. Only exchangers are charged the $95 fee.

Take a look at this thread regarding trades on the Disboards and Mouseowners - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=93401


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2009)

You might find that renting from a DVC owner is more than an exchange, especially for the larger units, and the weekends.


----------



## PortableTech (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, the trip we are looking to take is in November for me and my sons birthdays (1 Day apart) as such as are looking for a 3 night stay.  Based on the fact that HGVC does not even let me get less than a week of DVC in trade, and even if they did, I would have to pay the $100 or so exchange fee for nights, and then the $95 exchange fee to DVC, we are already $200 in cost before we even talk about the trade of my HGVC points.  It seems that people are renting HGVC points around $10/point in some places, and I have seen mentioned that it can go as low as $7/point it seems renting or working a deal for some HGVC points is a much better way to go unless I am missing something.

Does DVC charge the owner a reservation fee?

Doug


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2009)

Most DVC owners charge $12-14 per point.  They don't have to pay a reservation fee, though.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 7, 2009)

Doug said:


> Well, the trip we are looking to take is in November for me and my sons birthdays (1 Day apart) as such as are looking for a 3 night stay.  Based on the fact that HGVC does not even let me get less than a week of DVC in trade, and even if they did, I would have to pay the $100 or so exchange fee for nights, and then the $95 exchange fee to DVC, we are already $200 in cost before we even talk about the trade of my HGVC points.


The cost to reserve or search with RCI through HGVC is $164 upfront.  The $95 DVC fee is due to the resort when you check-in.  So direct through HGVC, the out of pocket cash price is $259 + points.  But the point rate (1BR=3,400/wk, 2BR=4,800/wk) is very generous, IMO, considering the cost to rent DVC from Disney.  

If you really want to stay on WDW property, using your HGVC points might be the cheapest option even if you book for a week but stay for less.  I think your biggest obstacle when booking through HGVC/RCI is availability, since you are looking at specific dates.  The availability of DVC through RCI anytime is extremely limited.  Have you called yet to see if your dates are even available?

There are some dates available for DVC/OKW in the upcoming months through RCI EV rentals as well. See this thread.  Also a good indicator as to what these stays are going for cash wise.


----------



## PortableTech (Apr 7, 2009)

Using your base rate of $259 + points seems a bit high to me compared to what I would expect a rental for.  I would ideally like to stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and from the online calculators I found, it would take 33 DVC points for the 3 nights I would be looking for in a Studio/Vaule.  Assuming $12/point (and I think I might be able to rent them for less) we would be talking about a price of $396.00.  That means I have a cash difference of $137.00 between my costs on HGVC and DVC Rental from an owner.  So, then I have to ask myself, are the points I would be required to use for the reservation worth more than $137.00, and to me the answer would be yes.

If I can rent some at $10/point, which I see at least two listings on TUG for and several others on disboards, that would take the price difference all the way down to $71.00, assuming someone would rent that few for that price.

Let me know if it seems I am off in my math at all.  

Doug


----------



## capjak (Apr 7, 2009)

I would rent points from an owner and you can get them for less than $10 if you do not care which resort you stay at, as availability will become more of an issue as you are within the 7 month window (no longer home resort priority, so all DVC owners can book any DVC resort at 7 months)


----------



## littlestar (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't rule out Disney offering a nice cash discount for the 3 nights you need. I would keep an eye out on Mousesavers.com. Since you are a Florida resident, you probably qualify for some excellent rates. 

You never know - a DVC owner that's planning a trip to the islands might want to spend 3 nights in Waikiki if they're based on Maui or another island so you might able to work out some kind of a swap for a Hilton reservation. 

You can find DVC point rentals on the Disboards and on Mouseowners.com. Here's a link to the DVC point charts for 2009 for Animial Kingdom:

http://www.tagrel.com/util/dvcChart.php 

Don't forget that you get in free on your birthday. Here's a link on how to register for it:

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/di...ouCelebrate/index?name=FreeOnYourBirthdayPage


----------



## PortableTech (Apr 7, 2009)

The free on birthday is why we are going in November when we are.  My son and I are one day apart on birthdays, kinda makes it nice to take advantage of.  I read that if you already have  a vaild multi-day pass you can get your choice of a few other options, one of which is a gift card vauled at the price of a 1 day admission, any one know how much they value that gift card at?

Also, I will check Disney for some good cash deals and see what they have available, but in the end as well, I would rather put the cash in the hands of a DVC renter and help someone out whom needs it than direct to Disney.

Doug


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Doug said:


> Using your base rate of $259 + points seems a bit high to me compared to what I would expect a rental for.  I would ideally like to stay at the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and from the online calculators I found, it would take 33 DVC points for the 3 nights I would be looking for in a Studio/Vaule.  Assuming $12/point (and I think I might be able to rent them for less) we would be talking about a price of $396.00.  That means I have a cash difference of $137.00 between my costs on HGVC and DVC Rental from an owner.  So, then I have to ask myself, are the points I would be required to use for the reservation worth more than $137.00, and to me the answer would be yes.
> 
> If I can rent some at $10/point, which I see at least two listings on TUG for and several others on disboards, that would take the price difference all the way down to $71.00, assuming someone would rent that few for that price.
> 
> ...


----------



## PortableTech (Apr 7, 2009)

November 21-24

Doug


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Doug said:


> November 21-24
> 
> Doug



I called Member Services and those dates are still available for standard and value points! Of course that is with the 11 month home advantage, as of April 21 (for you desired reservations), the 7 month window opens up and any DVC member (who own at other resorts) can book. In other words, those units might be available now, but on the 21st you might not be as lucky! Find someone who is willing to rent to you who has AKV as their home resort or buy it cash.

I also asked what the cash rate was (what you would pay buying cash)
per night is $319.00 per night 3 nights x 319= $957.00

Check into what littlestar said about looking for cash deals! Good luck I hope this helps!

P.S. As far as renting from someone on the boards here is some advice... As per Administrator DVC Mike: "Don't rent from any so-called “member” who has only made a few posts or who just joined the board, as it could be an indicator of a scam. If someone has been a consistent poster on MO, or has been a member for quite some time, that should provide some level of comfort. Review past posts for the person you are working with so you can get an idea what type of person they may be."


----------



## PortableTech (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for checking into those dates for me, I really appreciate it.  I will make some inquiries and see what I can turn up.

Doug


----------

